# Banner creation



## SG-1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Can any one tell me how I make my own banner since I keep trying and cant figure it out??
Thanks

SG-1


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2006)

Are you talking about a signature banner?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2006)

Per Cheddar Cheese, one of our Mods, is the way to do it...

*Right-ho. If you upload the pic you want, right-click it and cliock properties. Take the URL and add it between




. Then copt this into your profile.

For example, to get the picture on my sig:

Right-Click, Properties - the URL is http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/files/p38-32_117.jpg

Add this URL between the two codes:






Without the spaces



And you get the picture! 

Hope this helps, it isnt very clear is it 
*


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2006)

Still the same problem.Perhaps I should make a picture instruction for this.What do you think about it Les?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2006)

let's see if he actually posts again first........


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2006)

O.K.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

Well let me ask the question. Is it true that regardless what size file you are pointing to, that you are subject to the file size limit noted? I am not sure if I am performing the above instructions wrong or just bumping up against too large of a *.gif file.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't know if I've understood properly.Do you have a problem with uploading a GIF file as a sign in a connection to its size?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2006)

i think he might be talking about an avatar, in which case i think there's a 10kb limit on it.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2006)

100kb or 100*100 pixels (whatever is smaller)...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2006)

I suppose you both are right ,it may be a problem with an avatar.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2006)

Either one. But I think you answered my question. Now I must regroup and pretend that I have computer prowess.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2006)

it's ok Matt, i don't think anyone else's noticed..........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2006)

Lucky!


----------

